# Bias Union Membership??



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Because almost anyone can be an electrician because the union does all the training and it only requires a GED and pays well. Guys who are already in the union or are a contractor naturally get first dibs. 

The stupid part is that if you go non-union, they say you aren't allowed to, yet they won't let them in the union. GO NON UNION.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Are you saying the Local dictates who can and can't get a masters license?

Who can and can't be a contractor?

If you are open shop you cannot sign with the local?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

The union has nothing to do with being a journeyman or a master as those terms are used in licensing laws.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Destined_Sparky said:


> In my area (STL and Jefferson City, MO) Union members happen to either be related, or already know of an existing member, and happen to be accepted as an apprentice.


I cannot answer the rest however most locals will give preference to relatives and friends of members - just like any other organization or company might. 

The union determines who is eligible to become a union journeyman based on experience and class room work. The state journeyman/master classifications are up to the state.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Destined_Sparky said:


> I DO NOT WANT TO START AN ARGUMENT​ In my area (STL and Jefferson City, MO) Union members happen to either be related, or already know of an existing member, and happen to be accepted as an apprentice.​ Also, why does the Union dictate if someone can be eligible to be a Journeyman - Master Electrician? I ask because to start your own contracting business I believe you have to have obtained the Master Electrician?​ My end goal is to start up a contracting business possibly in the next 15 years, *but I am beginning to phase that out if the information I have received from my peers is incorrect. *​


Ignore all the BS----If you want to become an electrical contractor then keep that goal in mind, but first get 10 full years in the electrical trade and get the master electricians license for your state, learn all you can about running a business and how to sell the work at the proper price,how to deal with people and hold yourself out in the up-most professional way, Do not let anyone tell you that YOU cannot do it, because you can.

Before you jump in you must know your code book and electrical theory, also you must be able to solve ALL problems without loosing your cool, and if you cannot solve a problem make sure you know someone you can call to help you do it.

Again Ignore all the BS:thumbsup:


----------



## Destined_Sparky (Sep 16, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> Ignore all the BS----If you want to become an electrical contractor then keep that goal in mind, but first get 10 full years in the electrical trade and get the master electricians license for your state, learn all you can about running a business and how to sell the work at the proper price,how to deal with people and hold yourself out in the up-most professional way, Do not let anyone tell you that YOU cannot do it, because you can.
> 
> Before you jump in you must know your code book and electrical theory, also you must be able to solve ALL problems without loosing your cool, and if you cannot solve a problem make sure you know someone you can call to help you do it.
> 
> Again Ignore all the BS:thumbsup:


Thank you so much for being able to clarify that for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Destined_Sparky said:


> Thank you so much for being able to clarify that for me. :thumbsup:


Good man:thumbsup:
Before you know it you will be setting up your own work truck.

Every day is a challenge to overcome and many people will tell you "it's impossible" Make it your mission to prove them otherwise, with a smile on your Mug:thumbup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Lets make one thing clear here Harry.
Not everyone wants to be an employer. Some people like me preferred to be an employee.
You make it sound like getting a journeyman's, then a masters and then starting a business is what everyone should to do.
Wrong.

A rewarding and highly successful career does not require one to be an employer or even a one man shop.
I made the most money and had the best time of my life working out of the local as a hand.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> Lets make one thing clear here Harry.
> Not everyone wants to be an employer. Some people like me preferred to be an employee.
> You make it sound like getting a journeyman's, then a masters and then starting a business is what everyone should to do.
> Wrong.
> ...


John I understand that, I was simply replying to the last sentence of his opening post, I'm not saying working for someone is a bad thing.


----------

